# Homer or Racer Crossbreed



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

when a homer cock mates with a non-homer or non-racer hen just like a feral pigeon would they have homer chicks or racer chicks or that are already mixed with feral? feral pigeons have small nose and homers have big nose~ will the chicks have a smaller nose than a normal homer or just the same?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will be mix and will carry traits of both parent birds.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@spirit wings how about the colors~~ do you have any idea when my homer cock is a white grizzle and his pair a blue check with white flights~?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Heedictator said:


> @spirit wings how about the colors~~ do you have any idea when my homer cock is a white grizzle and his pair a blue check with white flights~?


no I do not know what colors you will get.. sometimes you just have to wait and see..


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@spirit wings it's ok~ thanks for replying^ ^!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All the kids will be blue grizzles (het). They may have various amounts of pied white.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They may have the traits of both birds, but they will no longer be race birds.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Heedictator said:


> when a homer cock mates with a non-homer or non-racer hen just like a feral pigeon would they have homer chicks or racer chicks or that are already mixed with feral? feral pigeons have small nose and homers have big nose~ will the chicks have a smaller nose than a normal homer or just the same?


its a good idea if you breed to both homer parents. for sure you will get a homer babies. IMHO


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> All the kids will be blue grizzles (het). They may have various amounts of pied white.


@MaryOfExeter your name was becky right~? the name of my first pigeon the one that i was telling you was becky also^^ she was a tic eyed blue bar with white flights~ and the blue check hen with white flights that i paired with the white grizzle homer cock was her great grand daughter^^ keke by the way it sounds like you know what i wanted.. will it really have pied whites?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

are there also pied grizzles? because pied and grizzle look like the same in some patterns~ or grizzles are genetically related to pied too~~?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> They may have the traits of both birds, but they will no longer be race birds.
> Dave


@Crazy Pete thanks for replying^^ the one that i was telling was a homer cock x domestic pigeon that is non-homer hen~ will there be separated homer and non homer chick (base on it's physical characteristics like body size and nose) or a mixed (a reduce on body size and nose size)~~?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> its a good idea if you breed to both homer parents. for sure you will get a homer babies. IMHO


of course!^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Heedictator said:


> @MaryOfExeter your name was becky right~? the name of my first pigeon the one that i was telling you was becky also^^ she was a tic eyed blue bar with white flights~ and the blue check hen with white flights that i paired with the white grizzle homer cock was her great grand daughter^^ keke by the way it sounds like you know what i wanted.. will it really have pied whites?


That's pretty cool!  And yes, they'll have some pied markings more than likely. There's a lot of genes that make birds pied/partially white. I don't know if white flight is dominant or recessive. They could be carrying other pied genes, in which you'll get grizzles with extra white


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They may resemble a homer more than a farel, and you may be able to train them out to 30 or 40 miles. They will never be fast, and if you go much farther you will lose them. If all you are after is a few griz birds that you can fly around the house, who cares if they race or not. enjoy
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a couple feral/homer mixes in the YB loft right now. I'm looking forward to seeing how they do in training. In the meantime, I will continue training their mother. She's been up to 20 or 30 miles so far (can't remember which).


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm not really into training~ i love all pigeons homers, racers or not^^ when they can crossbreed they are just like the same~ it's not the racing that brings happiness to me but to watch them around and dancing cooing with cute sounds and it's fun waiting for different chicks that they produce if what color they'll have~ the happiest time of the day that i can watch them is every morning and earlier especially at the dawn~ i also have domestic pigeons.., in our place all pigeons are kept as pets and there are no feral/street pigeons all are kept with value~ even when you saw some pigeons on the streets here it's not that they are just 'feral' and somebody must have owned them


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm way to competitive, I have homers I want to race, If I have show birds I would want to show them. It is refreshing to see some one that has birds just for the sake of having birds.
Dave


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

of course i also train them... but only to fly around and not fly away and learn themselves how to comeback^^


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I got a picture of a homer/wild type cross. She had a black homer father and a blue bar wild type mother. She can home decently but as you can see she has qualities of both homers and ferals. She has a small head like a wild one, beak shape of her mother, body shape of her father, and the size of her father.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

PigeonX said:


> I got a picture of a homer/wild type cross. She had a black homer father and a blue bar wild type mother. She can home decently but as you can see she has qualities of both homers and ferals. She has a small head like a wild one, beak shape of her mother, body shape of her father, and the size of her father.


wow cool!! thanks for sharing your info and the picture^^ it's a homer with a nose of a domestic wild type pigeon~ does her mother have white flights too?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

No, the white flights was probably from the father. The female was a normal blue bar, no white flights.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

PigeonX said:


> No, the white flights was probably from the father. The female was a normal blue bar, no white flights.


so the father was a black with white flights?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Her father does not have white flights, but he throws white flights because he is pied. Here is a picture of him with a homer hen that I paired him up with. He is a huge bird and has two nestlings at the current moment, but they are full homer.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

PigeonX said:


> Her father does not have white flights, but he throws white flights because he is pied. Here is a picture of him with a homer hen that I paired him up with. He is a huge bird and has two nestlings at the current moment, but they are full homer.


so pied and white flights are really related~ but that was not the mother of homer-feral crossbreed right? have you just taken this picture? thanks!^^


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

You are correct, this is not the mother of the white flights hen up there. This picture was taken last year, and i already paired him up to a grizzle hen this year.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

wow~ but me i can't take it changing my pigeon's mate.. i don't want them broke up...^^ by the way can i really have a pied pigeon out of 2 pigeons with white flights being paired?? thanks for replying to me senior bird^__^


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Its possible that you could get pied birds from white flights birds.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

PigeonX said:


> Its possible that you could get pied birds from white flights birds.


the cock was a blue checker with white flights and the hen is a blue bar with white flights~ both of them have white flights only on the primaries~~ i thought they will also have a chick with white flights but then @MaryOfExeter and you told me that they could have pied chicks. do you also have white flights that had pied offsprings?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

no, I don't have a white flight pair that produced pied young, but they should be able to produce pied offspring. U sure are really interested in pied birds


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

PigeonX said:


> no, I don't have a white flight pair that produced pied young, but they should be able to produce pied offspring. U sure are really interested in pied birds


for me pied pigeons have the prettiest color^^ and also i really wonder what colors could produce pied out of the basic colors~ i once had pied pigeons they almost have pink in their neck and throat that's so beautiful~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

hope somebody else would post their homer-feral or racer-feral crossbreeds~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm still waiting^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

hope somebody would pose some pictures of homer and non-homer cross~~


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

When I get home I can post a picture of my show homer/feral cross. He's a pretty bird, and with loads of personality!


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

This is somewhat of a family photo of my show homer cross and his parents.
From left to right is Picard (the show homer feral cross), his mom Piji (a feral born) and his dad Big Guy, a Show Homer


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

okay, here is the picture that was meant to be in my previous post


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Tuule said:


> When I get home I can post a picture of my show homer/feral cross. He's a pretty bird, and with loads of personality!





Tuule said:


> This is somewhat of a family photo of my show homer cross and his parents.
> From left to right is Picard (the show homer feral cross), his mom Piji (a feral born) and his dad Big Guy, a Show Homer





Tuule said:


> okay, here is the picture that was meant to be in my previous post


thanks!!!^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Tuule said:


> okay, here is the picture that was meant to be in my previous post


the mother looks like a "clean" homer her mouth is pink~ the son's homer blood is kind of lessen with a feral blood as i look to his nose, it's small.. is it just normal for a young homer to have a small nose?? will it grow bigger as they mature like that of adult homers~?


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

The crosses wattle/nose is bigger now, that was an older picture...he's hard to get pics of


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> @spirit wings how about the colors~~ do you have any idea when my homer cock is a white grizzle and his pair a blue check with white flights~?


The white grizzle, is it red based or blue based? do you have a pic?



Heedictator said:


> for me pied pigeons have the prettiest color^^ and also i really wonder what colors could produce pied out of the basic colors~ i once had pied pigeons they almost have pink in their neck and throat that's so beautiful~^^


Pied genes are complicated as there are a lot of them, I have added a pic of a pied racer I bred off two none pied birds. Basically if the pied gene is recessive it will be hidden until you breed it to another bird carrying the same typw of pied, If you are wanting to test what birds of yours carry pied I would put sons back to mothers and daughters back to fathers. This will bring out any reccesive pied genes that may be hiding in your flock. Or if you are not against it you can put brother to sister, I personally try not to and many people here will not like the fact I have suggested it but its a matter of opinion. I have never seen ill effects caused from it myself.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Heedictator said:


> hope somebody would pose some pictures of homer and non-homer cross~~


you know google has a tab with images.. all you have to do is type in
" homer pigeon cross breed" and see all the types.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

My racing homer x Catalonian cross.

Trained very well out to 78 miles many times. Always came home alone, 15 to 30 minutes later than the pure blood racing homers. Sent to one race which was 135 miles for me, and returned three weeks later. Returned very healthy and nice looking. Obviously was in someones loft for most or all of that time "missing".

Going to race him this spring, again.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Sorry for very very very late reply...^^ thanks for the pics @NZPigeon & @conditionfreak!!!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

by the way happy new year!!! it's 2012 already haha and my beautiful pair of homers finally laid their eggs for the first time after about 8-10 months of waiting!!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

it's quarter to 2AM in here and just about to say Good night!! see yall tomorrow morning^^ by the way they laid eggs just yesterday's yesterday and the other pair started the 1st egg just yesterday so i'm expecting the other one later on high morning^^


----------

